

How do you document your mysql database tables and fields - bee

I was wondering how do you create documentation about a mysql database tables and fields (when building a database). Do you use any software? Or?
======
madhouse
There's two ways I create database tables:

\- either I create them through an ORM, in which case I don't document the
database tables or fields, I document the object instead.

\- or I create it "by hand", in which case I use the standard comments to
document the tables and the fields in my schema file

------
joubert
There are tools that can reverse-engineer tables (and relations). For example,
Visio can do it for SQL Server databases.

------
one010101
SQL is pretty much self-documenting. But I still use hand-drawn diagrams
showing how fields are related.

